
Announcing Our First Rideshare Partnership with Lyft - NWChen
https://medium.com/@drive.ai/announcing-our-first-rideshare-partnership-with-lyft-2c76071b926a
======
mgreg
It will be exceedingly interesting to see how the relationships in the
mobility space develop and evolve. And of course the details would be
interesting to know (e.g. who has access to the driving data, service data,
etc.).

More broadly, however, we'll likely see many more relationships develop
between:

1\. the multitude of smaller and relatively less capitalized self-driving
companies (Drive.ai <i>only</i> raised ~$50 million in its last round) who may
be more challenged to collect / simulate driving data

2\. the better capitalized competitors (GM, Waymo/Google, Bosch, Tesal etc.)
who have more means to collect / create data

3\. those who have access to consumers (Uber, Lyft, Google/Waze/Maps,
Ford/Chariot, GM cars & Cruise building it's own ride sharing app)

4\. fleet service companies (commercial and rental)

5\. freight services (UPS, Fedex, etc.)

6\. OEMs / Tier 1s / manufacturers with different strategies (Ford, GM, BMW,
FCA, Continental, Bosch, ...)

It's a wild, mixed up, confused world out there. Very interesting to see from
a business strategy perspective.

